# There's something very wrong with the ingredients on this British ham packet



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2016)

http://mashable.com/2016/01/22/aldi-ham-packet-110-percent-pork/

Presumably, they included the squeal?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a pack of that in the fridge!  Just checked the label - it says 'at least 96%'!  I feel cheated!!!!


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 25, 2016)

Peperami sticks are apparently 151% pork, so it says on the back of the packet.  It also says "made with 37.7g pork per 25g stick, some moisture is lost during curing and drying"


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2016)

Hmm...so, is 'pork moisture' a thing then?


----------



## Annette (Jan 25, 2016)

No, it must be an 'un-thing', cos it reduces the amount of pork by its presence (or otherwise), hence they need 151% of the pork...


----------

